# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Thảo luận về artcam nâng cao

## ABCNC

Nhờ mấy clip hướng dẫn rất hay của bác DuyManhBK nên giờ coi như phần cơ bản về artcam đã nắm được. Giờ chiến tiếp trong user guide để nâng cao trình độ, thấy phong trào đang lên, nên mạnh dạn học tới đâu thảo luận tới đó. 
Phần nâng cao ở đây không phải là những cái phức tạp, mà là những thủ thuật, mẹo, kỹ năng có thể rất lặt vặt...nhưng sẽ góp phần đạt 3 mục tiêu quan trọng: vẽ nhanh, file nhẹ, hình chính xác  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  còn thiếu gì ko? ...ờ riêng vụ mẫu đẹp thì không phải vấn đề giải quyết của artcam nhé. 

1. PHíM TắT trong artcam: 
Theo mình đây là 1 nội dung quan trọng nhất để vẽ nhanh, mà các bạn mới học ít quan tâm từ đầu, dần dần không tạo được thói quen sd phím tắt, chỉ khai thác 1 tay khi vẽ và phải rê chuột lanh quanh cái màn hình 17inch sẽ vô cùng bất lợi.
Trong user guide của artcam 2010 có tới 2 chỗ nói lặp lại về nó tại chương đầu và chương cuối, nó cũng lẩm cẩm thiệt; trong khi đó ở screen tips lại không có bất kỳ thể hiện nào về tổ hợp phím tắt mặc định.
- Tùy theo công việc của mỗi người, có thể tạo phím tắt cho các lệnh thường hay sử dụng: đại khái vào chỗ menu window\toolbar and dock...; nhanh nhất là rê chuột đến bất kỳ icon nào, click phải, chọn dòng lệnh cuối customize. Vào thẻ keyboard, chọn lệnh cần đặt phím tắt, nhập tổ hợp phím tắt, nếu tổ hợp phím đã được đặt cho lệnh khác, nút assign sẽ không sáng để click.
- Hướng dẫn cụ thể và các tổ hợp phím tắt đã được cài sẵn trong artcam 2010 có ghi trong user guide phần cuối: customising...

...còn tiếp 

Các bác có kinh nghiệm gì, cùng chia sẻ nhén.

----------

duonghoang

----------

